# reefs and wrecks question



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

as i have read trough some of the post,i seen where some people talk about a permit.do you have to have one? if so where,how and how much and what are the rules?


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Permit prices vary state to state! Chicken coops for sale.*

Permits in Alabama are $25 each and Florida does their permitting different.
Also I have coops for sale-$75 each if anyone wants some. Can be deployed out of Orange Beach or Pensacola.:yes:


----------

